# Sticky  Onkyo HT-S8409 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package



## Reviews Bot

*Onkyo HT-S8409 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package*

*Description:*
With its two mighty tower speakers, the HT-S8409 stands apart from other home theater package systems. These two-way tall-boys work in concert with the other high-quality speakers to express the full scope and power of your music and other entertainment. No matter whether it's a song, a game, or a movie, the receiver's Dolby Pro Logic IIz decoding creates an enveloping 7.1-channel soundstage with superb ambience. Once you've set the system up and calibrated the speakers-a breeze, thanks to Audyssey 2EQ-you can browse your content seamlessly via the intuitive on-screen menus. The receiver accepts a wide range of playback devices and formats, including PC video via RGB and digital audio from iPod/iPhone via USB. In addition, six HDMI inputs handle 3D video, lossless audio from DTS and Dolby, and video upscaling to 4K via Qdeo technology. The system's network capability supports streaming audio from your PC or media server, as well as the infinite variety of internet radio. The HT-S8409 from Onkyo-prepare to be entertained.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Onkyo*EAN*0751398010460*Feature*130 Watts per Channel at 6 Ohms, 1 kHz, .07%, 2 Channels Driven, FTC
6 HDMI Inputs and 1 Output
Direct Digital Connection of iPod/iPhone via Front-Panel USB Port
Playback of Audio Files Through Local Network (MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless, FLAC, WAV, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, LPCM)
Firmware Updates via Ethernet and USB*Item Height*45.25 inches*Item Length*21.94 inches*Item Width*27.06 inches*Label*ONKYO*Manufacturer*ONKYO*MPN*HT-S8409*Package Height*22 inches*Package Length*45 inches*Package Weight*106.92 pounds*Package Width*26 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*HT-S8409*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*ONKYO*SKU*HTS8409*Studio*ONKYO*Title*Onkyo HT-S8409 7.1-Channel Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package*UPC*751398010460*UPCList - UPCListElement*751398010460*Item Weight*101.4 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*HTS8409*Model*HT-S8409*Color*Black*Warranty*2 years parts and labor


----------

